# Aging Gun Powder



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

A friend of mine ask me if had heard anything about the feds requiring gun powder maker to put additive in the powder so it will have a shorter life. He said by doing this the feds can have a better idea what kind of guns the citizens have that are not registered. Has anybody heard anything like this?


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

think that would sux if a LEO got in a gun fight and his ammo was out of date and the gun didn't work.

this is making its way around the net and so far all have called BS on it

but then again i have seen the government do things i never dreamed they could get away with


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm saying tin-foil hat, but then again...I wouldn't put it past this administration.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Nonsense.


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

sounds like someone is paranoid


----------



## jrs1957 (Aug 4, 2009)

I heard of this a couple of years ago. But not for Gun Powder, is was for Primers. The primer companies said *No*, to the *Federal Government*. Unless the *Gov't* would accept all of the, *Total* and *Complete liabilities* of the companies that made them, for any failures that would a rise out of trying to make the last a certain period of time. Most companies, said this was impossible to do.


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

and the point is?


----------

